# My Arrangements and Compositions



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Here is my Soundcloud page of music that I've created. Most of it is arrangements of fairly familiar music e.g 'Kodaly' takes the theme from the 'Song' from the Hary Janos Suite' and plays with it using sequencers and elctronic instruments; 'Paragon Aquarium' does the same with Saint-Saens' 'Aquarium' from 'Carnival of the Animals'. 'Brendon Chase' is an arrangement of the theme tune from that old children's TV program while 'Witchfinder General' is the main theme from that 1969 film.
Some on the other hand is more original: 'Synchro Pair' creates a sound similar to the German synth/sequencer music of the '70s; 'Little 3-Piece-Suite for Harp' is just gentle and a touch folky in a Brittenesque kind of way. 'Woodchester Mansion' is my most experimental and classical-based composition. A kind of tone poem, the first 4 minutes or so are very still (i.e nothing much happens), but stay with it and hopefully you'll find the atmosphere I'm trying to create.
Disclaimer - this is all rubbish, but hopefully some of it will prove interesting or enjoyable. :lol:


__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

techniquest said:


> Here is my Soundcloud page of music that I've created. Most of it is arrangements of fairly familiar music e.g 'Kodaly' takes the theme from the 'Song' from the Hary Janos Suite' and plays with it using sequencers and elctronic instruments; 'Paragon Aquarium' does the same with Saint-Saens' 'Aquarium' from 'Carnival of the Animals'. 'Brendon Chase' is an arrangement of the theme tune from that old children's TV program while 'Witchfinder General' is the main theme from that 1969 film.
> Some on the other hand is more original: 'Synchro Pair' creates a sound similar to the German synth/sequencer music of the '70s; 'Little 3-Piece-Suite for Harp' is just gentle and a touch folky in a Brittenesque kind of way. 'Woodchester Mansion' is my most experimental and classical-based composition. A kind of tone poem, the first 4 minutes or so are very still (i.e nothing much happens), but stay with it and hopefully you'll find the atmosphere I'm trying to create.
> Disclaimer - this is all rubbish, but hopefully some of it will prove interesting or enjoyable. :lol:
> 
> ...


Woodchester Mansion seems doomed to the background, as it really doesn't seem to do much besides create ambiance. It really reminded me of some background soundtracks to something such as the Fallout game series (great game music). The background music feeling I got from it also probably has to do with the extensive use of electric synths and choirs that hold notes unreasonably. These factors also lead me to tell you that it isn't really classically based at all.

The Harp Suite was much more enjoyable, albeit impossible at many parts.

I'm not really fit to speak on Synchro Pair as it just sounds like tech music.

What are your objectives in composition?


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> The background music feeling I got from it also probably has to do with the extensive use of electric synths and choirs that hold notes unreasonably. These factors also lead me to tell you that it isn't really classically based at all.


I'm trying to find where the choir holds notes 'unreasonably'. I'm glad that you at least enjoyed the Harp Suite despite it's partial impossibility. Thanks for taking the time to listen and comment; it is appreciated.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Reminds me of Tubular Bells in concept


----------

